# ANZAC Day - Baroon Pocket Dam



## Angus (Apr 3, 2007)

Hey everyone.

There will be a whole bunch of Yakkers and Electric Boaters from BFO hitting up Baroon on ANZAC Day.

We should be starting at Dawn and having a big (BYO) Cookup about lunch time.

We would welcome as many yakkers on the water as could be arranged 

Hope to see some of you there.

I will confirm whether we will be entering from the Montville or Maleny ramp ASAP. I assume however it will be the Montville as it opens earlier.

Angus.


----------



## slider65 (Feb 9, 2007)

Will let you know in a few days, I just have to see what is on the card for the day.
If all clear i will be there


----------



## Angus (Apr 3, 2007)

Well we will be entering from the Maleny ramp.
Thus we will meet at 7:00am (when the gates open).

Anyone welcome.

Cheers!

Angus


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

Can you get a permit prior to the day? If so, where do you get them from?

Am thinking of joining you all. Just need to suss-out the missus.

Cheers,

Pete


----------



## Angus (Apr 3, 2007)

Mate for a Yak no need.
Even for electric motors its an honour system at the ramp with a deposit box.


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

Angus,

Thanks for the info. Got the OK from the missus last night. So am a starter. Will see you at the gates before 7am. I'll be in a Maroon 95 Ford sedan with a grey Hobie Outback on the top.

I'll PM you my mobile in case something changes.

Cheers,

Pete


----------



## Angus (Apr 3, 2007)

Awesome mate.
See you there!

Angus


----------



## Angus (Apr 3, 2007)

Well the line up for the Wednesday stands at about 12 of of us.
And a few yet to confirm.

The more the merrier guys, this Dam, thanks to the rain, promises to both be scenically fantastic and fish well.

GOod fishing all

And lest we forget.

Angus


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

Angus,

Will also have a fellow yak fisho mate coming as well. See you at the Maleny gate at about 6:45am.

Cheers,

Pete


----------



## Angus (Apr 3, 2007)

No worries mate.

The more the merrier 

Angus


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

Nodds and myself will also be joining you on wednsday, looking forward to meeting some of you.

I hope the fishing is as good as it was when my brother and I were up there about a month ago and got 40 bass between us in 3 hours.

Lee


----------



## Angus (Apr 3, 2007)

Mate im sure it will be.
usually after even a little bit of rain the bass go off there.

No joke last time we went, 4 guys from my site in yaks we got over 100 fish. Granted about 30 of those were spangled perch, but still an awesome day.

Angus


----------



## kilkenny (Nov 27, 2006)

Ahoy to you all,
Dont forget your bag limit and smash down yer barbs so as not to injure our fish too much. And the forbiden zone will be visited by the Ranger who as I beleive has the power to fine you on the spot. Plus he got a big tub.
Have agreat day and enjoy the lake .
Kilkenny


----------



## Angus (Apr 3, 2007)

Mate my personal bag limit at Baroon is 0.
So dont worry.

Also there are loads of good places to fish in the dam that are not even close to the restricted zones.

Angus


----------



## something fishy (Sep 5, 2006)

see you there, ant wait


----------

